# My wife likes my kisses



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

After a spell of marital difficulty, my wife and I seem to have turned a corner...

Earlier this week, we were lying in bed, making out, and when she came up for air, smiled and said "Why have you started kissing like that"?.....I asked...Better, and she smiled and said "YES"...

I asked why she thought it was different, and she didn't have an answer......The truth of the matter is, I haven't changed how I kiss in 47 years.....

The real truth is, she just hasn't been accepting of my kisses for a long time...Always pulling away....

I think I am seeing a real breakthrough in our marriage, and the major improvement in our sex life seems to bare it out......

I have a hunch, resentment was a big part of our problem, and I am glad the woman I have always loved seems to be coming back into our marriage...........All I know is I love it, and hope it continues....

the woodchuck


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, 47 years! Do you have children? I ask, because it seems our sex life plummeted once children were in the picture. I am really hoping as they age, our sex life comes back.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> Wow, 47 years! Do you have children? I ask, because it seems our sex life plummeted once children were in the picture. I am really hoping as they age, our sex life comes back.


She was a single mom, and became pregnant immediately when we married....we literally had sex right up till hours before her water broke, and pushed the envelope aT 5 weeks after delivery...WE WERE BOTH HOT TO TROT...

I have posted elsewhere on TAM that we had sex at least once a day for the first 12 years of our marriage...

I have been called a liar, but I had a pretty good handle on our frequency back then, and there was a 7 year period that I worked 2nd shift, and the kids were off to school when I woke up....We literally had sex 2-3 times a day 5 days a week during that period.......

My wife had been screwed over in a relationship and had sworn off men...We had an accidental encounter that brought us together and we started dating....

It took me 2 months to bring down her guard...And she had her first orgasm with a partner that night...

I cannot imagine what kind of blundering idiot could have failed to bring this wonderful sexual woman to orgasm, but his loss....After that we were inseparable....Married about 4 months later....I was 18 when we met and she was 20.....

She discovered her phenomenal sex drive when we hooked up, and is still one sexy woman...I am still HD, but she is somewhat frail, a little gal, 5'4', 125 LBS..., and 2-3 times a week is our limit...

The woodchuck


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

That's incredible woodchuck! I'm jealous!

I would love to be able to knock boots 2-3 times a day every day, but I'm not able, lol. Once a day is perfect, maybe every other day. It's hard to tell, as it's been years since we've done that, and honestly, I have a hard time keeping up the level of work that it takes to get her interested then satisfied if we go for it more than once daily. My wife will not show any desire for sex, I have to guess each time. Her actually wanting something particular in bed NEVER happens, and she does not initiate any of our sessions.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> That's incredible woodchuck! I'm jealous!
> 
> I would love to be able to knock boots 2-3 times a day every day, but I'm not able, lol. Once a day is perfect, maybe every other day. It's hard to tell, as it's been years since we've done that, and honestly, I have a hard time keeping up the level of work that it takes to get her interested then satisfied if we go for it more than once daily. My wife will not show any desire for sex, I have to guess each time. Her actually wanting something particular in bed NEVER happens, and she does not initiate any of our sessions.


Let me make a suggestion.....Get a massage table...

They have perfectly functional ones on ebay for about $150....

Get some sweet almond oil, also available on ebay, and scent it with essential oils from honeysuckle, magnolia, rose. whatever you prefer....Some music and a bottle of wine wouldn't hurt...

It makes for a wonderful sensual experience, and never fails to get her in the mood....If you give the massage in the nude, expect some gropes.....Or an impromptu BJ.....

the woodchuck


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

Glad to hear you and your wife are reconnecting. 47 years is a great achievement. You should be very proud. Congrats and I hope you have many more years to come.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Resentment can be a real relationship killer. I used to have alot of resentment towards my husband during one point of our marriage..for a few years. Once I let go of that resentment and saw all the good he possessed, our marriage became stronger than ever.

I hope to reach 47 years and beyond! You two must be doing something right.


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

bubbly girl said:


> Resentment can be a real relationship killer. I used to have alot of resentment towards my husband during one point of our marriage..for a few years. Once I let go of that resentment and saw all the good he possessed, our marriage became stronger than ever.


Thank you for this! I'm working very hard on letting go of resentments. Not easy, but I'd love to be able to get 47 years under my belt, too. 

Congrats, woodchuck!


----------

